# Where is everyone?



## Chris Hobson (Nov 10, 2022)

There seems to be a bit of a dearth of posts about sport and exercise just now. Maybe everyone is winding down a little for the winter? It will get a bit boring if it is just me banging on about swimming.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 10, 2022)

Not at all @Chris Hobson !

Post away 

I’ve slipped into dog-walking-only over the last few years. It’s been a while since I pulled on my running shoes, or got the bike out.

And as for the weather at the moment…


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 10, 2022)

I went to the swimming pool on Saturday. I haven’t been swimming in well over a year, I used to be good at it and did a sponsored swim a couple of times but haven’t been able to swim since developing M.E at Christmas.

Unfortunately the pool was closed due to firework preparations (no idea why that affected the swimming pool) so I didn’t actually get to swim, but I did get my leisure card sorted out with a concession discount, as I won’t be able to swim for that long at a time.

I’m excited to go swimming on Saturday this week, but nervous about the bgs and energy levels


----------



## Sharron1 (Nov 10, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> There seems to be a bit of a dearth of posts about sport and exercise just now. Maybe everyone is winding down a little for the winter? It will get a bit boring if it is just me banging on about swimming.


No you are not alone. Swimming, which I love is a bit of a no no for be since tearing my meniscus. But the physio gave me a range of different exercises I am able to do lunges,stretches and my trusty exercise bike. All great, but I do miss the pool.Swimming on my back is the safer option for my knee but getting concussed by some enthusiastic swimmer in the wrong direction has put me off the pool. Hey ho.


----------



## offspin (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi , Keeping an eye on the forum from a distance !


----------



## JanetT (Nov 11, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> There seems to be a bit of a dearth of posts about sport and exercise just now. Maybe everyone is winding down a little for the winter? It will get a bit boring if it is just me banging on about swimming.


I swim twice a week for 45 mins


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 12, 2022)

I’ve had to stop all exercise at the moment. 
My tendon injury means I can walk but very slowly, with a stick, but balance is off. 
I’ve thought about swimming but honestly the prospect of walking to the pool and back is a non starter. And that’s not to Exec start on the fear of getting from the changing room to the pool without falling over. 
I could obviously use my stick to get poolside but I don’t want to. And I have never really enjoyed swimming unless it’s in the ocean. That said the local pool is vast but it’s not ocean sized.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 12, 2022)

I’ve booked swimming for 4pm today. Thought I’d try it timed for when lunch bolus is running out


----------



## offspin (Nov 12, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> I’ve had to stop all exercise at the moment.
> My tendon injury means I can walk but very slowly, with a stick, but balance is off.
> I’ve thought about swimming but honestly the prospect of walking to the pool and back is a non starter. And that’s not to Exec start on the fear of getting from the changing room to the pool without falling over.
> I could obviously use my stick to get poolside but I don’t want to. And I have never really enjoyed swimming unless it’s in the ocean. That said the local pool is vast but it’s not ocean sized.


Hi , I think I know how you feel.

I had a tendon rip , it was pain full.


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 12, 2022)

Hi

I always pop on her at least once a day to read the threads and catch up on how everyone is doing, this is my safe place among fellow diabetics that are sharing the same journey.  If there are no new posts I read old threads to see how far people have come and what helped them get to where they are, what worked and what didnt.

I post a couple of times a day on average and even if not replied to, the notifications of likes etc show me people are still reading them and around.  I think people are still here but maybe less obviously  (lurking under cover like me)

Today is the day of the party, my sons engagement, I will share a photo of me in "the dress" I chose with your help when I get ready later.   Off to the hair dressers with my daughter, just to keep her company while she has her hair done then having lunch out as both of us may not be able to eat at the party, my son listed what they were providing and a lot of it is is carby, but there are a few vegetables with dips

Have a good day all


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 12, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi
> 
> I always pop on her at least once a day to read the threads and catch up on how everyone is doing, this is my safe place among fellow diabetics that are sharing the same journey.  If there are no new posts I read old threads to see how far people have come and what helped them get to where they are, what worked and what didnt.
> 
> ...


Surely there will be cheese, chicken, sausages on sticks, nuts and plenty of wine.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 12, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi
> 
> I always pop on her at least once a day to read the threads and catch up on how everyone is doing, this is my safe place among fellow diabetics that are sharing the same journey.  If there are no new posts I read old threads to see how far people have come and what helped them get to where they are, what worked and what didnt.
> 
> ...


Think the where is everyone question was about the sport section specifically, not the forum in general


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 12, 2022)

Went swimming today, first time in over a year following illness. I haven’t exercised since developing M.E and haven’t had any advice on it so making it up as I go along really. 

Didn’t do anything else today to save my energy for the swimming. Went at 4pm when lunch insulin would have been fairly done. Only did 20 lengths (25m each), at a slow pace and breaststroke, with a rest between each length to try and make sure I wasn’t pushing it too much. 

BG was 10.6 before and 4.8 after. Had a snack with me ready for topping up before driving home. 

Feel my usual level of permanently nackered but a good exhaustion tonight. Usually find out the day after by not being able to get out of bed if I have overdone it, but don’t feel like I will do. See how it goes before i decide when to go back and how much to do.


----------



## Vonny (Nov 12, 2022)

I just keep on plodding along the tow path, come rain or shine   If I'm lucky I will notice that it's due to rain and don suitable wet weather gear, but sometimes (like last Wednesday), I forget and end up looking like I've been to the swimming pool  My jeans were so wet I had to get my partner to pull them off me!


----------



## zuludog (Nov 12, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> There seems to be a bit of a dearth of posts about sport and exercise just now. Maybe everyone is winding down a little for the winter? It will get a bit boring if it is just me banging on about swimming.


Well I'm still here!

I do Tai Chi at a class once a week, and every morning at home; in the evening, just before tea I do some half forgotten Canadian Airforce Exercises

I used to do a lot of hiking & backpacking but my legs & knees are no longer up to anything serious
However I try to walk into town, to the shops, and explore the local streets & parks

My problem though is that I'm retired and I live on my own and sometimes I really have to motivate myself to do something
You would think that I would have all the time in the world to get out, do my hobbies, and all the rest of it, but it doesn't seem to work like that
The advice to treat retirement like a job, and not just sit around is good, and I try to do that, but sometimes by the time I've had another cup of coffee it can be mid morning before I start anything useful
Well that's alright now & again, but sometimes I just sort of slump, and although I do the indoor exercises, I just do the minimum, and realise that I haven't been out anywhere for days --- and the whole point of Tai Chi is that you should take it slowly and really concentrate on and think about every move, and not just something that you have to get over and done with before you can have a comfy sit down.

Do you know what a sawtooth graph looks like? That's me & exercise!
I start off keen & enthusiastic then there is a gradual decline so I pull my finger out with good intentions, and the cycle repeats itself; so just like the old school reports -- Must try harder

My local Sainsbury is open until 22-00 tonight, so when I've finished writing this, I'll do some shopping and that will leave tomorrow clear
Instead of sitting indoors with a model plane I'll get out and go for a walk round somewhere
The good news though is that my weight has stayed fairly constant, so with a bit of effort on exercise and choosing food I hope to lose a kilo or two by Christmas.


----------



## zuludog (Nov 13, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> I’ve had to stop all exercise at the moment.
> My tendon injury means I can walk but very slowly, with a stick, but balance is off.
> I’ve thought about swimming but honestly the prospect of walking to the pool and back is a non starter. And that’s not to Exec start on the fear of getting from the changing room to the pool without falling over.
> I could obviously use my stick to get poolside but I don’t want to. And I have never really enjoyed swimming unless it’s in the ocean. That said the local pool is vast but it’s not ocean sized.


Colin, Search YouTube for 'seated exercises' and 'seated tai chi' if you wish ; there are several references - as the saying goes, Owt's better than Nowt.


----------



## 6pac (Nov 14, 2022)

Ive been swimming every day for the last two weeks. I bit the bullet and payed for a whole year’s membership at my local leisure centre which cost me £350 so I’m determined to get my monies worth. Once I get my fitness level up a bit I might try some of the classes and the gym but I don’t think I’m up to speed yet.
My goal is to lose 10kg.


----------



## helli (Nov 14, 2022)

Due to work travel, I have been missing out on my usual exercise but last week, I went to two different climbing centres (and climbed), managed to make it to my Spin Class and had a couple of general workouts (rowing machine, cross trainer, weights and stretching) as well as a couple of hours clearing leaves in the garden.

My goal is to maintain my current fitness level, work out my frustrations, get out of the house (I work from home) and get the feel good endorphins flowing.


----------



## Spathiphyllum (Nov 14, 2022)

Just went for my usual little jog this afternoon; as usual, made sure my BG was 8 or more before setting off, as it will usually go down quite a bit. Instead-- started 8.5, ended up 11.4. I know, this can happen if you're doing very high intensity exercise, but I wasn't! I jog so slowly I'm embarrassed to call it running.

On the bright side, it didn't rain! Although I took my folding umbrella with me just in case, holding it like a relay baton. I've done this ever since one time I went out for a jog when I thought that, if it rained at all, it would only be light rain-- and instead it bucketed. I mean like a fire hose; rivers running down the streets. Never ran so fast in my life to get home, and was still soaked to the skin, and actually felt ill from the chill!

Jogging with my folding umbrella means I don't have the excuse of 'oh well it might bucket down'; I get myself out the door with the promise that, if it starts raining really hard, I can put up my umbrella and just walk home.

Anyway, well done all, whether walking or swimming or doing Tai Chi or spin class; may we all keep at it and enjoy it, one way or another, come rain or shine!


----------



## zuludog (Nov 14, 2022)

Spathiphyllum said:


> Anyway, well done all, whether walking or swimming or doing Tai Chi or spin class; may we all keep at it and enjoy it, one way or another, come rain or shine!


Yes, as my doctor told me once - it's possible to sweat and relax at the same time


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 15, 2022)

"...treat retirement like a job..."

When I first retired my response to that would have been, what are you insane? I hated my job that's why I retired. Now, after two and a half years I sort of get it, there is still stuff to do, nobody is making you do it so it's up to you to move yourself and get it done.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Nov 15, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> "...treat retirement like a job..."
> 
> When I first retired my response to that would have been, what are you insane? I hated my job that's why I retired. Now, after two and a half years I sort of get it, there is still stuff to do, nobody is making you do it so it's up to you to move yourself and get it done.


Whoa there!  Does this mean that when I retire I'm going to have to take 'holiday' and go back into the office four weeks a year?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 15, 2022)

"Does this mean that when I retire I'm going to have to take 'holiday' and go back into the office four weeks a year?"

No, that's the good part, if you want a day off you can just have one whenever you feel like it. You just have to not do it every day.


----------



## offspin (Nov 16, 2022)

Hi , I am a member of a motoring forum and they  are losing members on a regular basis.


----------



## Felinia (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm at the pool 3 times a week for aquafit, as I find just swimming boring.  It's social and we have a good laugh and chat at the same time.  Now COVID restrictions have eased, the coffee after classes, and lunches out have restarted.


----------



## offspin (Nov 16, 2022)

Felinia said:


> I'm at the pool 3 times a week for aquafit, as I find just swimming boring.  It's social and we have a good laugh and chat at the same time.  Now COVID restrictions have eased, the coffee after classes, and lunches out have restarted.


Hi Felinia , 

I go swimming four times a week.The facility was well supported prior to a major refurbishment and of course Covid created its own problems.

The members did not return when the facility reopened and is now threatened with closure.

The Coffee establishments and restaurants are not doing well and a couple have closed recently.

The public houses are generally empty in the evening.

The local retail park carpark is full but no customers in the shops.


----------



## Felinia (Nov 17, 2022)

offspin said:


> Hi Felinia ,
> 
> I go swimming four times a week.The facility was well supported prior to a major refurbishment and of course Covid created its own problems.
> 
> ...


That's a real shame.  I'm lucky to have several pools within a 30 minute drive.  One has closed for the reasons you stated, one is under threat, but the other two are very busy, with classes fully booked. I feel I'm very lucky.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 17, 2022)

I’m planning to go swimming again on Saturday but to try the lanes this time


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 17, 2022)

There is often an aquarobics class going on in the small pool at my gym. Everyone seems to have a good time and the instructor has a very eclectic music selection. I suggested that she try Big Ten Inch Record by Dana Gillespie, a very upbeat song that is basically a knob gag. I've never heard her play it so I presume that she thought that it would be a bit too risque for the ladies in her class.


----------



## Felinia (Nov 17, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> There is often an aquarobics class going on in the small pool at my gym. Everyone seems to have a good time and the instructor has a very eclectic music selection. I suggested that she try Big Ten Inch Record by Dana Gillespie, a very upbeat song that is basically a knob gag. I've never heard her play it so I presume that she thought that it would be a bit too risque for the ladies in her class.


One instructor has a great ABBA medley and another uses Status Quo Anniversary Waltz.  We all sing along!


----------



## Ditto (Nov 19, 2022)

Too crook to do owt.  My dream is to get back to walking to Sale and back for daily shop instead of getting the 19, but at the minute I'm moving between bed and recliner. Y'all seem to be fit as fiddles compared!


----------



## 6pac (Nov 19, 2022)

Ditto said:


> Too crook to do owt.  My dream is to get back to walking to Sale and back for daily shop instead of getting the 19, but at the minute I'm moving between bed and recliner. Y'all seem to be fit as fiddles compared!


Wow what a small world. I live in Sale and the number 19 bus stops on Firs Road right near my house.
Hello neighbor


----------



## Ditto (Nov 19, 2022)

6pac said:


> Wow what a small world. I live in Sale and the number 19 bus stops on Firs Road right near my house.
> Hello neighbor


Us diabetics get everywhere! I'm from Stretford but when Mum passed I took over Mum's bungalow.  I sometimes get the 260 to shake things up a bit, I live a very little life, that bus drops me at my doorstop. I really must start walking again.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 19, 2022)

Pool closed all weekend for a gala   so no swim today. To be fair I’m nackered anyway.


----------



## pace (Dec 3, 2022)

Ditto said:


> Too crook to do owt.  My dream is to get back to walking to Sale and back for daily shop instead of getting the 19, but at the minute I'm moving between bed and recliner. Y'all seem to be fit as fiddles compared!


Hi Ditto , if I could suggest walking is a wonderful exercise that helps in may case has helped my life style.

I have two smashed discs in my back and an issue with muscles in my back. It's a lottery when I wake up if I can easily get out of bed , some morning are better than others but I always get up and go for my daily walk.

I have given extremely strong pain killers to help but I will only take for a maximum time of two days.They are very 
 additive.

Best to date is 21,000 steps with the benefit of reduced blood pressure and lower heart beat.I cannot run anymore due to a damaged knee.

Bit of a wreck but I keep going.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 4, 2022)

Now that I'm not under pressure to cover large distances swimming I've been swimming about a mile and then walking the indoor running track at the gym. Trying not to ogle all the girls with highly toned bottoms too much. I have a slightly niggly knee now which means that I can't do much running.


----------

